#ubuntu-women-project 2010-09-23
<pleia2> elky: will you be around for the meeting later?
<hypatia> when's the meeting?
<hypatia> aaaa 5am
<hypatia> i won'tbe able to be there, i'm trying to get my sleep schedule back on track
<pleia2> yeah, I thought about doing the 3AM meeting, but then I realized I'm driving myself insane enough with a busy schedule and I really don't need that :)
<pleia2> my update: I still haven't done the mentoring pages revision because when I sat down to them I had input overload, not sure where to begin with the merging of new project proposals from elky's mentoring stuff, plus debian women collaboration
<pleia2> (then just today dinda forwarded along something too, aah! :))
<hypatia> MENTORING OVERLOAD
<pleia2> it's good news, but I think I need to work with someone on it
<pleia2> or just start from scratch somewhere on the wiki without deleting our old pages and invite everyone to contribute
<pleia2> then move them when they are ready
<elky> Hrm...Erk, I'll try to be but I have some errands this evening.
<elky> pleia2, I'd start from scratch.
<pleia2> elky: yeah, now that I complained about it in channel I'm starting to see the wisdom of that approach :)
<elky> willfully tryign to incorporate theory from the existing is only going to complicate things. you'll naturally do it anyway
<pleia2> yeah, you're right
<pleia2> I suspect "continuing to refine our mentoring process and collaborate with other groups" is going to be part of our Natty plan
<elky> It should be a permanent part of what we do anyway
<elky> We're in the pickle we're in because we haven't :)
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> I see my name on the agenda, but I am not going to make the meeting
<AlanBell> not sure there is that much discussable stuff about the wiki theme though
<AlanBell> it needs more testing with more of the content from the site
<AlanBell> and someone needs to do the appropriate grovelling/pouting/arm twisting to get it installed
<AlanBell> s/site/existing wiki/
<elky> I suspect that'll be what I'll be doing in about a month.
<AlanBell> lucky you
<AlanBell> anyhow, I am off now, have fun o/
<AlanBell> no meeting?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: there doesn't seem to have been one :-/
<AlanBell> oh well, looks like elky and I covered most of the agenda anyway!
<elky> yeah, i got stuck with errands, sorry
<nigelb> ugh, totally forgot
 * nigelb should set alarm on phone
<elky> as AlanBell said, we covered it in idle chatter
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> just thinking in terms of minutes and team reports and such, do you want to 1) reschedule, 2) knock together some minutes from the chatter 3) say "meh" and leave it until the next scheduled meeting?
<nigelb> or just quickly do a meeting right now reemphasizing the idle chatter
<AlanBell> rescheduling for right now would be an option
<AlanBell> up to elky hypatia pleia2  really
<elky> is there anyone active now who wasn't in on the idle chatter before, other than nigelb?
<elky> ah, and Pendulum
<elky> (and do those two think think they'd gain anything?)
 * nigelb votes option 3
<nigelb> But I think we might want to do 2 to be formal
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> I'll do #2 in a bit, it doesn't look like anyone joined specifically for the meeting so no disappointments this time
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-20
<pleia2> blogged about my sysadmin career days and put together the wiki page for posterity http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/09/career-days-linux-systems-administrator-wrap-up/
<pleia2> didn't get around to looking at wiki theme stuff though :\
<nigelb> pleia2: \o/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-21
<pleia2> our first month of making submission! http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/09/ubuntu-women-month-of-making-silvia-bindelli/
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-09-23
<AlanBell> o/ valorie
<AlanBell> is there a bloggable list of a few prizes? might be good to publish that to encourage more entries
<valorie> AlanBell: I'll try to get one together for you
<valorie> didn't look at email yesterday, for the most part
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-09-18
<belkinsa> 	
<belkinsa> #ubuntu-wiki
<belkinsa> Please ignore that, thanks.
#ubuntu-women-project 2017-09-22
<Adnol> >:(
